# *New* M18T Pro



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

The M18T Pro has been unveiled. This truck kit has:

New

 16mm longer graphite chassis
 Hudy Steel CVDs front and rear
 Graphite center shaft
 Longer body

Formally option hopups:

 Nickel plated pivot balls
Steel Spur gear
Rear adjustable toe-in linkages.
Aluminum Motor Plate

It already has a win under its belt with Zack Barry at the on-road nationals.
Here is a write up about Xrays results and Zacks wins at the on-road nationals.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Never heard of a "race-car/truck" referred to as luxury before.

BUT, it looks cool.


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

Well if you think about it, our whole hobby could be considered a luxury.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

True.

I noticed the turnbuckles. With no "nut" in the middle, I wonder if they are counter threaded to allow for on-the-truck adjustment.

How is the camber adjusted? Are there different mounting points for the upper A-Arms or different A-Arms all together?


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

There not cross threaded. So you have to detach to twist one in further. They are well made though. I tried some titanium ones, and one side bent while the other snapped off. The steel kit ones though have never blinked at the hits they have taken.

No camber adjustment. You can slightly change it by putting spacers under the upper a-arm pivots to change the roll center which effects the camber change as well. The good thing though is that tires wear remarkably even versus overly coning.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

You would think on a "luxury truck" you would not have to step back in technology to adjust toe-in. I guess you just have to hope a 1/2 turn is the adjustment needed. 

Not bashing the truck, I do not run off-road. Just noticing some things that IF I were to be in the market for a truck like this, things I would want from something being touted as "luxury"

Other than those things I pointed out, it looks nice. But for a PRO, which they use in the ad, it should not have turnbuckles you have to pop off to adjust.

I think the competition comes with such.

My hat is off to Zack, the pictures of his truck that he ran at the Nats is production. That is a rarity. Usually there are always "goodies" on the factory guys cars.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I just looked and the AE "Team" version comes with all the goodies. The RTR, well it is the lower of the kits and RTR. Not sure about others. It was the AE "Team" version I was thinking of though.

Given that I do not know the price of either of these kits, I am not sure which one XRay is trying to compete with. I would assume with all the carbon-fiber and PRO references, it would be the Team kit.


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

I understand your concerns, but they really are minor annoyances once you get to work with the truck regularly. In some ways, they make it more fool proof, like in example ballcups popping off in the middle of a race (always hated that).

On the other hand, it offers adjustment some of the competition lacks stock or at all, like swaybars and bearing supported center bellcrank steering. It always give and take no matter which vehicle you choose, and there are always work arounds.

Luxury to Xray is more the quality of the product/finish. Not the quantity of adjustments.


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

ScottH said:


> I just looked and the AE "Team" version comes with all the goodies. The RTR, well it is the lower of the kits and RTR. Not sure about others. It was the AE "Team" version I was thinking of though.
> 
> Given that I do not know the price of either of these kits, I am not sure which one XRay is trying to compete with. I would assume with all the carbon-fiber and PRO references, it would be the Team kit.


The AE is a good car. However, the AE Team car still has the plastic chassis, dogbones, and a non bearing supported steering system. Which would put it closer to competing with the M18T regular kit. To then get a Team Car to a setup similiar to the M18T Pro would cost at least $130 more in aftermarket parts. Versus $50 ish (I'm guessing), more for the Pro.

I would say actually the closest head to head comparison would be the LRP Shark Monster Team Edition. (Which would correlate with a hypothetical Duratrax Vendetta ST SE). They both include metal universals, long chassis, graphite or aluminum where applicable, and sway bars.


----------

